# Who (or what) do you sleep with?



## Angelfire (Oct 14, 2013)

^^^


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

My husband and sometimes the cats.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i'd say a stuffed animal of some description but it hasn't really been sleeping 'with' them for the past year or so, they've just been around the bed i guess. i sleep along side my laptop more so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Is a hacksaw a weapon?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Machete and a 6 pack of Coors Light.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

A cat. On my head. 

It's not nearly so cute as it sounds...


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

My Mom.. If I accidently fall asleep in her bed..:yawn.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My plushies!
I have a Heartless and moogle from Kingdom Hearts and a Chikorita and Wobbuffet from Pokemon.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My dog


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Always sleep with a weapon.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Alone with at least three pillows, a thick duvet and usually an extra blanket too. I get cold.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Two cats and a machete.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I actually do sleep with a stuffed animal, like actually hugging it when I sleep. It's a stuffed sea lion I've had since I was 8 (yes I clean it).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Two pillows and one blanket, with a fan blasting away almost year-round.

My cat sometimes jumps on me.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I sleep with nightmares that don't scare me anymore ...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Sometimes my poodle sleeps on the bed with me but she rarely sleeps with me now because my sister always takes her away from me. So now I sleep alone in my nice bed.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

My dog sleeps on my bed with me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Alone. Forever alone.


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

A couple of pillows and a blanket


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

A guilty conscience for things I've never done:blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Two cats and a machete.


what about me


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gusto

and tons of imagination.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

An adult diaper.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

All alone...so who wants to keep me company?  I promise I'll be very kind and gentle. 

(I can already see how a bunch of guys will say: ''Meeeee!'' :bah)


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

My cellphone.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

AK-47, nunchucks, samurai sword, heroin stash, spoon, crack pipe, 25 lighters, case of cheap malt liquor, police scanner, the Anarchist Cookbook, six prostitutes, whip, blindfold, 55 gallon drum of industrial lubricant, case of Red Bull and King James version of the bible. I sleep on the floor.


----------



## Sean8988 (Apr 14, 2014)

I sleep alone.But right next to my bed i have 2 snakes.I sometimes wake up and see my royal python monty staring at me...Kinda creepy if you think about it


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

With tears from my eyes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A cat which also counts as a weapon.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple pillows, a thick comforter, & podcasts usually


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Sometimes with a pillow in between my legs. And alone, for now.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I sleep with nightmares that don't scare me anymore ...


You read my thoughts. That's what I was going to say. :teeth


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> With tears from my eyes.


Why so bad? That happens to me as well, though.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm away from home alone for the first time, so my best friend gave me one of her stuffed toys to take with me. I don't usually sleep with stuffed animals but I feel protected and comforted with it, especially being thousands of kilometres away from anyone I know.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

A puddle of drool.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My significant other, our dog, and a couple of stuffed animals that we gave each other as gifts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just me.

Used to have a little cat but she passed away. :no


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

My iphone. I guess Siri counts as a person though, right?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I sleep alone, with nobody else.

Occasionally I sleep with a weapon under circumstances that I perceive to be dangerous.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Please don't tell anyone...


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

TenYears said:


> AK-47, nunchucks, samurai sword, heroin stash, spoon, crack pipe, 25 lighters, case of cheap malt liquor, police scanner, the Anarchist Cookbook, six prostitutes, whip, blindfold, 55 gallon drum of industrial lubricant, case of Red Bull and King James version of the bible. I sleep on the floor.


ok so while reading this I have learned that ginger ale burns coming out of my nose.

I sleep with stuffies cause I love cute stuff and my cell phone and knife under my pillow and baton on the floor next to my bed. ahhhh cozy


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> All alone...so who wants to keep me company?  I promise I'll be very kind and gentle.
> 
> (I can already see how a bunch of guys will say: ''Meeeee!'' :bah)


well I'll step up to the sleep over and don't be gentle :b


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

missamanda said:


> With a stuffed animal and shotgun, but only one gets blanket privileges.


Do you really?

I sleep with my laptop and usually a pile of papers of some sort.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ineko said:


> I sleep with stuffies cause I love cute stuff and my cell phone and knife under my pillow and baton on the floor next to my bed. ahhhh cozy


Stab 'em, and then beat 'em to death with the baton. Dats my gurl :clap


----------



## blacksheeep (Apr 24, 2014)

I hate sleeping alone it's a terrible feeling


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Myself, my pillow and a fan blasting on my head. I need to feel like im in motion to sleep.


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

Alone. I have cats, but they sleep outside.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

When I was a kid I could not sleep without my plane model in my hand!! 

I used to sleep with B747-300, B747-SR and A300-600, B747-SP (PanAm) was too big to sleep with>>


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

I used to sleep with 2 teddy bears and a stuffed unicorn, but they always ended up on the floor in the morning so I quit sleeping with them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really sleep, but these days, it's mostly alone, by myself, without anyone.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A bunch of cozy blankets, a teddy bear and sometimes my boyfriend


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

A fan for both noise and air circulation.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Robot the Human said:


> A fan for both noise and air circulation.


Isn't it disturbing? And why "pillow bending master", by the way?


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I sleep with the crushing weight of everything I did wrong in my life. :3


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Alone with Political Radio Show Hosts and a Cat*

Alone.

In the nude ( because it is comfortable ).
With a fan also going constantly year round too for a hum to help me get to sleep.

I fall asleep with speakers next to my head playing the latest political radio show I downloaded and actually fall asleep each night to the talking and wake up to it.

My cat Moses jumps up on me about 6am and constantly rubs me until I feed him !

Sometimes a mosquito or a fly sneaks into my bedroom at night for company but that is about it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A chainsaw. And skittles.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

My laptop. I watch asmr videos on Youtube till I fall asleep almost every night.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My pillow:


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

My sister, since I don't have my own bed.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

By "with", I'm guessing that just means it happens to be in my bed and in that case, I have a stuffed turtle and rhino, 2 pillows and 2 blankets.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Briefs and my phone. lol


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Alone, always.


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

Fiance and my cat.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

My 4 foot tall stuffed Giant Panda bear.

That and my AK-47 rifle and Yugoslavian SKS rifle with bayonet and rifle grenade launcher.
Keep the extra ammo under my pillow.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I sleep with all of you every night, even if you don't realize it.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

All the kitties.


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Weapons = 2 Votes, quite worrying but I won't judge.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

alone. yeah.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Alone.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

A second pillow acting as a "stuffed animal"


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Darkness. Can't imagine sleeping without it


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

An extra pillow always.
Sometimes my pistol.
Occasionally my laptop.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Alone. Sometimes with my cats.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

By myself. My cats either sleep on the tv stand or on the cable box. They are odd creatures.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Semi alone and with stuffed toys. I have them on my bed every day but don't sleep with them because of discomfort. Guess that counts as 'alone' though.. lol. But I have in the past.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

My large stuffed owl I named Horace Slughorn, my little stuffed owl Ozzie, my stuffed mountain lion Amra, my giraffe beanie baby Stretch, and the one that holds the special spot of being in my arms/on my chest every night-

my stuffed Stan from South Park plush. <3

I've always slept with stuffed animals and beanie babies, think I always will. Sorry future husband.


----------

